# UK Work Visa - Marriage Certificate requirements for Wife



## pieterg (Sep 22, 2016)

Does anyone know what type of South African marriage certificate (abridged, unabridged) is a valid proof of marriage to apply for a dependent VISA where the main applicant has applied for a UK Tier 2 General Work Visa?


----------

